# Lawn Solutions



## Pat Cullinan (Jan 10, 2010)

How do you calculate the amount of top soil you would need to cover 1/2 acre lot with 4" of soil?


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

math. LxWxH


----------



## smitty58 (Nov 26, 2005)

It can vary, but a rule of thumb is 80 sq ft per ton at 4 inches deep. So 1/2 acre should take approx. 250 tons.


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

we buy and sell topsoil by the cubic yard here.


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

Just to sort of echo what backhoe1 said:

Take 1/2 acre (21780 SF) and multiply it by .333 FT (which is 4") then divide by 27

(21780 x .333) / 27 = 269 CY


----------



## Curb Guy (Oct 23, 2008)

thats a huge job !


----------



## fakie99 (Nov 18, 2008)

wow that's a lot of dirt to move. i really can't think of a practical reason you'd need to cover the ex grade with 4" of top (presuming you're going to grass it). unless, perhaps, it is a toxic waste dump or something...


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

fakie99 said:


> wow that's a lot of dirt to move. i really can't think of a practical reason you'd need to cover the ex grade with 4" of top (presuming you're going to grass it). unless, perhaps, it is a toxic waste dump or something...


That's what I thought. I just kind of ran the numbers without thinking about that at first. (Around here topsoil is very easy to come by)


----------



## wurkn w amish (Jan 19, 2009)

If your installing that much over crap its still not going to help. Roots still need more than 4" to thrive in.
Best bet is to till it all in and mix the crap soil with good soil so the grass isn't used to nice loam then withers up when hitting hardpack.


----------



## Pat Cullinan (Jan 10, 2010)

*lawn Solutions*

This housing development was built over sand no top soil was added and my therory is the grass cannot establish a root base. Other contractors have tried resoding and adding irragation grass died. I might not need 4" of top soil I was just thinking worst case. I'm going to put down atleast 1" or 2" and till old grass with top soil and then test the mixture to see what else the soil might need or remove. Before I re-install new sod. Several other homes in the development have the same issue.


----------

